# A New Addition.



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

W.Lever stem wind. by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Here is a new addition picket up at ebay. An old lever stem wind. Don't know anything about it, except it runs well.It has some scratches on the crystal, and is well worn, but has a nice patina, that I like. Can anyone tell me anything about it? Age for instance?



W.Lever inne. by velocipede228822, on Flickr

This is the inner.


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

It's a german watch, either Kienzle or Thiel. Will check this...

Andreas

Update: It looks like the Thiel Champion model!


----------



## ian1 (May 14, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> It's a german watch, either Kienzle or Thiel. Will check this...
> 
> Andreas
> 
> Update: It looks like the Thiel Champion model!


Its a nice watch, is it silver?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Unlikely, probably just metal.

Andreas


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Hi, it is a Thiel Champion see here & here the text is in German so you`ll need to get a translation :wink2:


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

ian1 said:


> Mikrolisk said:
> 
> 
> > It's a german watch, either Kienzle or Thiel. Will check this...
> ...


Thanks for the information Milrolisk, nice to know what I have in my collection.

No, it isn't silver just metal. But a nice patina. Nice to think someone was handling this and using it,maybe 100 years ago.

That brings up the question, how old do you think it it?


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

Well, the Champion model was built since 1904, but I don't know how long. Your watch looks like not older than from 1915/20.

Andreas


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Mikrolisk said:


> Well, the Champion model was built since 1904, but I don't know how long. Your watch looks like not older than from 1915/20.
> 
> Andreas


Thanks for the informaton Andreas.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

W.Ingersoll crown. by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Another additon to the collection. An Ingersoll Crown. I'm not sure of the age, but the winder tells me it is pretty old. Running well ,but running fast, will have to adjust it.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

W.Smiths half hunter by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Another nice engine turned Smiths half hunter I had on ebay. It will need servicing though, as there is a problem with the spring.



W.Smiths back. by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Showing the nicely engine turned back to the smiths.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlanJohn said:


> W.Ingersoll crown. by velocipede228822, on Flickr
> 
> Another additon to the collection. An Ingersoll Crown. I'm not sure of the age, but the winder tells me it is pretty old. Running well ,but running fast, will have to adjust it.


Have you got a photo of the movement, I`ve seen a few ancient Ingersoll`s which were made by Thiel Bros., & I wonder if this one was?

1-16


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > W.Ingersoll crown. by velocipede228822, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

W.Ingersoll Crown inner by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Here is the movement of the Ingersoll Crown watch.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlanJohn said:


> W.Ingersoll Crown inner by velocipede228822, on Flickr
> 
> Here is the movement of the Ingersoll Crown watch.


Certainly looks like a Thiel movement to me, I`ll see if I can find out which one :wink2:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> AlanJohn said:
> 
> 
> > W.Ingersoll Crown inner by velocipede228822, on Flickr
> ...


I`ve had no luck finding a Thiel match for it so maybe I was wrong but as I said it does look like one of their movements :huh:


----------



## Mikrolisk (Jan 23, 2008)

I also would say, that this is a Thiel, but I can't find this movement.

Andreas


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

Well Mach, it says Foreign on it,so maybe your are right.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

W.Ingersoll shockproof. by velocipede228822, on Flickr

This is the newest addition. A rolled gold slim shockproof Ingersoll.



W.Ingersoll side. by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Silde view.


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 17, 2011)

W.timex by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Went to an antiques fair today and this is one of the watches I bought. Fully serviced.



W.timex inner by velocipede228822, on Flickr

The inner.



W.smiths empire by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Smiths Empire. Needs a clean.



W.Smiths inner by velocipede228822, on Flickr

Smiths inner.Had to put a bow on the Smiths. But it is working and keeping time.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

AlanJohn said:


> Well Mach, it says Foreign on it,so maybe your are right.


I have seen early Ingersoll wrist watches which were obviously made by Thiel so it is quite possible that this pocket watch was as well :wink2:


----------

